# Software from Softonic safe?



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

I downloaded a program, Winebottler, from Softonic. When I started to install it, I got 4 "Infection detected!" alerts from Avast. I stopped immediately, but have downloaded and installed several programs to my Windows computers with no issues and wonder if these can be false alerts? I took a snapshot of the warnings and am attaching them.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

why don't you download it direct from the developers site where it is more guaranteed to be safe
http://winebottler.kronenberg.org/

The Avast detections are for adware so it could be in the softonic installer, but it might be a false alarm from Avast. the only way to tell is download the one from kroneberg and scan that with Avast & see if it alerts as well


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it is likely to be a genuine detection 
https://discussions.apple.com/message/21796838#21796838

softonic has a bad reputation for adware, especially in mac downloads


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

@PE-MAC

I hope there is an option on Softonic to report the application for being hazardous. Anyways these download site offers safe download & installations, but seems to be wrong with this download. Anyways it is best to download from the developers website.


----------



## TopSho27 (Dec 9, 2013)

DONT ever again download from softonic!!! It has a very bad reputation. They might not necessarily give you a virus but the sure scare the living daylight out of you. What I suggest you do is delete all of the adware and stuff they installed on your computer. Uninstall everything they installed on your PC that day. Never download from there again.


----------

